# JToggleButton BackgroundColor ändern



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte bei meinen JToggleButtons die Farbe im selektierten Zustand ändern.

Im Internet hab ich folgenden Code gefunden:

```
UIManager.put("ToggleButton.select", UIManager.getColor((Object)Color.ORANGE));
UIManager.put("ToggleButton.background", UIManager.getColor((Object)Color.GREEN));
```

Nur leider funktioniert der bei mir überhaupt nicht und ich weiß auch nicht, was ich da tue!

Kann mir also bitte einer Erklären, wie ich die Farbe des Buttons im selektierten Zustand ändern kann.

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

```
UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.select", Color.RED);
UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.background", Color.BLUE);
```

So gehts  Nur, dass dann eben der 3D-Effekt weg geht...


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Ok, und wo muss ich den Code reinpacken?


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Also ich habs in die Main-Methode mal reingepackt.

Hab grad noch a weng geschaut und beim Standard LAF gibt er bei jeder Farbe null aus. Deswegen denk ich, dass es die 3D-Effekte auch nur in der Standardfarbe gibt...
Kannst ja ma nach passenden LAF schaun (JGoodies, Substances...)


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Ich hab den Code bei mir auch mal reingepackt, allerdings tut sich nicht wirklich viel bei mir!

Hab auch schonmal einen Listener auf den JToggleButton angesetzt und dort den Code reingehauen, leider auch ohne Ergebnis! 

Liegt es evtl. daran, dass mein JToggleButton jToggleButton1 heißt und in dem Code von ToggleButton.select | .background die Rede ist?


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Nein.

Es ist sogar wichtig, dass kein J vor dem ToggleButton steht, so wird, wie ich vermute, dem LAF gesagt wie er (und zwar alle) J/ToggleButtons färben soll...

Zeig mal en bisschen Code, dann gehts auch leichter zu helfen 

Bzw. mal kurz als Hilfe:


```
public class GUI extends JFrame{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	
	JPanel panel = new JPanel();
	
	JLabel top = new JLabel("test");
	
	JToggleButton tb = new JToggleButton("ToggleButton");
	
	public GUI(){
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		panel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		panel.add("Center", tb);
		setContentPane(panel);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		UIManager.put("ToggleButton.select", Color.ORANGE);
		UIManager.put("ToggleButton.background", Color.GREEN);
		
		GUI gui = new GUI();
		gui.setSize(250, 250);
		gui.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

YIPPI!!! Es funktioniert!

Ich musste einfach die 2 Codezeilen in die andere Klasse packen, die dann den JFrame mit dem JToggleButton startet.

Eine kleine Frage noch: Wie kann ich es so machen, dass nur Farbe im Nichtselektierten Zustand die alte bleibt?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Naja. Einfach den Teil mit background rauslassen.

Und wenn nur der unselektierte Button anderstfarbig sein soll lässt eben das .select weg


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Kein Problem. Aba etz wird erst ma Mittag gemacht :-D


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Ok, leider ist doch noch was 

```
UIManager.put("ToggleButton.select", Color.ORANGE);
//UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.background", Color.ORANGE);
```

liefert leider gar nix! Wenn ich aber den Kommentar rausnehmen, ändert sich die Hintergrundfarbe im unselektierten Fall.

Ist da noch irgendwas falsch?

Hier vllt. mal noch ein bisschen mehr Code:

```
UIManager.put("ToggleButton.select", Color.ORANGE);
//UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.background", Color.ORANGE);
new Play(titel.getText()).setVisible(true);
```


----------



## sliwalker (10. Mrz 2008)

Nur ins Blaue...

...probier mal: ToggleButton.selected

greetz
SLi


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Leider nicht!


----------



## sliwalker (10. Mrz 2008)

Welches LAF verwendest Du?
Manche reagieren nicht so wie man es erwartet...


----------



## sliwalker (10. Mrz 2008)

Lies Dir mal den beitrag durch 

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=441420&messageID=1989933

greetz
SLi


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Sorry dass ich so dumm Frage, aber was ist "LAF" ?


----------



## sliwalker (10. Mrz 2008)

Look And Feel

Lies Dir mal den Beitrag durch, wenn Du Englisch kannst.
Da gehts um dein Problem 

greetz
SLi


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Welchen Beitrag? ^^

Ich verwende den Standart-Look-and-Feel. 

Vllt. hilft noch die Angabe, dass ich Windows XP verwende?!?


----------



## sliwalker (10. Mrz 2008)

sliwalker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lies Dir mal den beitrag durch
> 
> http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=441420&messageID=1989933
> 
> ...



Den Beitrag....


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Hm, leider haben die im Beitrag auch keine Lösung gefunden, die funktioniert!


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

So. Mittag is rum... 

Ich wäre dafür, dass du uns noch ein bisschen mehr Quelltext zeigst, vllt kömmer dann besser helfen 

Am LAF wird es nicht liegen denn wenn beide aktiviert sind geht es ja, oder?!


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Leider nein, wenn ich beide aktiviere, funktioniert nur:

UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.background", Color.ORANGE);

Was wollt ihr denn von meinem Code sehen?


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Naja. So in etwa wie ich das das letzte Mal gepostet hab... Eben mal die Verwendung von den JToggles und dem UIManager... Weiß auch nicht.. ^^

Interessant wäre noch welche Java-Version du hast... Vllt gibts die unterstützung ja noch nich so lang ^^ Wer weiß... (Ich grad auf jeden Fall nicht ^^ )


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

```
this.dispose();
Main.setGainLevel(gainLevel1.getText(), gainLevel2.getText(), gainLevel3.getText());
try{
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception e){}
UIManager.put("ToggleButton.select", Color.ORANGE);
//UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.background", Color.ORANGE);
new Play(titel.getText()).setVisible(true);
```

Das ist der Aufruf, der den neuen JFrame erstellt, der den JToggleButton beinhaltet.



```
package GUI;

import src.UtilityClass;
import src.Main;
import src.Question;
import src.JListRenderer;
import src.BackgroundPanel;

import java.util.Vector;
import java.util.Random;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import javax.swing.ListCellRenderer;
import java.awt.*;
import java.io.File;
import java.net.URI;
import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;

/**
 *
 * @author  Mathias Bickel
 */
public class Play extends javax.swing.JFrame{
    
    Random questionRandom = new Random();
    Object elements[][] = {
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.MAGENTA, "15  " + Main.getGainLevel(2)},
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "14  €  500.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "13  €  125.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "12  €  64.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "11  €  32.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.GREEN, "10  "  + Main.getGainLevel(1)},
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "9  €  8.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "8  €  4.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "7  €  2.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "6  €  1.000" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.cyan, "5  " + Main.getGainLevel(0)},
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "4  €  300" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "3  €  200" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "2  €  100" },
        { new Font("Tahoma", Font.PLAIN, 14), Color.BLACK, "1  €  50" },
    };
        
    /** Creates new form Play */
    public Play(String titel) {
         this.addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {     //WindowListener, der das Schliessen
            public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent e){    // des Frames ueber einen Klick
                super.windowClosing(e);                                 // auf das Kreuz regelt und dann ein 
                new MainMenu().setVisible(true);                      // neues Hautmenue erstellt.
                Main.resetGainLevel();
                Main.resetAdvertisement();
            }
        });

        initComponents();       
        progress.setFocusable(false);
        titelLabel.setFocusable(false);
        question.setFocusable(false);
        answer1.setFocusable(false);
        answer2.setFocusable(false);
        answer3.setFocusable(false);
        answer4.setFocusable(false);
        stage.setFocusable(false);
        titelLabel.setText(titel);
        progress.setVisible(false);
        this.setTitle("Frage 1");
        progress.setMaximum(15);

    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        jFileChooser1 = new javax.swing.JFileChooser();
        progress = new javax.swing.JProgressBar();
        question = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        answer1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        answer2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        answer3 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        answer4 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        stage = new javax.swing.JList(elements);
        stage.setCellRenderer(renderer);
        titelLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jToggleButton1 = new javax.swing.JToggleButton();
        audienceJoker = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        phoneJoker = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        fiftyJoker = new javax.swing.JLabel();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
        addKeyListener(new java.awt.event.KeyAdapter() {
            public void keyPressed(java.awt.event.KeyEvent evt) {
                breakClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        progress.setMaximum(10);

        question.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Tahoma", 1, 14));
        question.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.CENTER);
        question.setText("Dies ist die Frage!");

        answer1.setText("jButton1");
        answer1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                answer1Clicked(evt);
            }
        });

        answer2.setText("jButton2");
        answer2.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                answer2Clicked(evt);
            }
        });

        answer3.setText("jButton3");
        answer3.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                answer3Clicked(evt);
            }
        });

        answer4.setText("jButton4");
        answer4.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                answer4Clicked(evt);
            }
        });

        stage.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(238, 238, 238));
        stage.addListSelectionListener(new javax.swing.event.ListSelectionListener() {
            public void valueChanged(javax.swing.event.ListSelectionEvent evt) {
                stageClicked(evt);
            }
        });
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(stage);

        titelLabel.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Segoe Script", 1, 20));
        titelLabel.setForeground(new java.awt.Color(102, 0, 102));
        titelLabel.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.CENTER);
        titelLabel.setText("jLabel1");

        jToggleButton1.setText("jToggleButton1");

        audienceJoker.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                audienceJokerClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        phoneJoker.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                phoneJokerClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        fiftyJoker.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                fiftyFiftyJokerClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(240, 240, 240)
                        .addComponent(progress, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 558, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(26, 26, 26)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
                            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(fiftyJoker, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 46, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                                .addComponent(phoneJoker, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 46, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                                .addComponent(audienceJoker, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE))
                            .addComponent(jScrollPane1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 153, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 6, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING)
                                    .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                        .addGap(48, 48, 48)
                                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                                            .addComponent(answer3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 222, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                                            .addComponent(answer1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 218, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                                        .addGap(223, 223, 223)
                                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                                            .addComponent(answer4, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 222, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                                            .addComponent(answer2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 222, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)))
                                    .addComponent(question, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 805, Short.MAX_VALUE)))
                            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addGap(109, 109, 109)
                                .addComponent(jToggleButton1)))))
                .addContainerGap())
            .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap(385, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(titelLabel, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 380, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(235, 235, 235))
        );

        layout.linkSize(javax.swing.SwingConstants.HORIZONTAL, new java.awt.Component[] {answer2, answer3, answer4});

        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(progress, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(201, 201, 201)
                        .addComponent(titelLabel)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 208, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                        .addComponent(question, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 36, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(40, 40, 40)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING)
                            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(answer2)
                                .addGap(58, 58, 58)
                                .addComponent(answer4))
                            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(answer1)
                                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                                .addComponent(jToggleButton1)
                                .addGap(29, 29, 29)
                                .addComponent(answer3)))
                        .addGap(83, 83, 83))
                    .addGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                            .addComponent(fiftyJoker, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 35, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                            .addComponent(phoneJoker, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 35, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                            .addComponent(audienceJoker, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 35, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.UNRELATED)
                        .addComponent(jScrollPane1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 294, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addContainerGap())))
        );

        layout.linkSize(javax.swing.SwingConstants.VERTICAL, new java.awt.Component[] {answer1, answer2, answer3, answer4});

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>

     

    private void stageClicked(javax.swing.event.ListSelectionEvent evt) {                              
        stage.setSelectedIndex(stageCount+1);
}                             

    private void breakClicked(java.awt.event.KeyEvent evt) {                              
        if(evt.getKeyCode() == java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_W){
            if(advertisement >0 && advertisementPosition<advertisement){
                if(Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition).startsWith("http") || Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition).startsWith("www")){
                    try {
                        Desktop.getDesktop().browse( new URI(Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition++)));
                    } catch (Exception e) {
                        new Error("Internetseite konnte nicht geöffnet werden!").setVisible(true);
                        e.printStackTrace();
                    } 
                }
                else if(Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition).endsWith(".avi") || Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition).endsWith(".mpg")){
                    try{
                        new ProcessBuilder( "cmd", "/c", Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition++)).start();
                    }catch(Exception e){
                        new Error("Film konnte nicht geöffnet werden!").setVisible(true);
                        e.printStackTrace();
                    } 
                }
                else{
                    try{ 
                        Desktop.getDesktop().open( new File(Main.getAdvertisement(advertisementPosition++)));
                    } catch ( Exception e ){
                        new Error("Datei wurde nicht gefunden!").setVisible(true);
                        e.printStackTrace(); 
                    }
                }
            }
            else{
                new Error("Jetzt reichts aber mit Werbung!", "Keine Werbung mehr").setVisible(true);
            }
        }
    }                             
   
    void play(){}
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify
    private javax.swing.JButton answer1;
    private javax.swing.JButton answer2;
    private javax.swing.JButton answer3;
    private javax.swing.JButton answer4;
    private javax.swing.JLabel audienceJoker;
    private javax.swing.JLabel fiftyJoker;
    private javax.swing.JFileChooser jFileChooser1;
    private javax.swing.JScrollPane jScrollPane1;
    private javax.swing.JToggleButton jToggleButton1;
    private javax.swing.JLabel phoneJoker;
    private javax.swing.JProgressBar progress;
    private javax.swing.JLabel question;
    private javax.swing.JList stage;
    private javax.swing.JLabel titelLabel;
    // End of variables declaration
}
```


Das unwesentliche hab ich schon rausgekürzt!


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Was passiert denn in der Methode noch alles wo du die Play-Klasse aufrufst?


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Ok, ähm eigentlich gar nichts außer ein Paar if-Abfragen vorher.


```
if(...){
            if(...){
                if(...){
this.dispose();
Main.setGainLevel(gainLevel1.getText(), gainLevel2.getText(), gainLevel3.getText());
try{
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception e){}
UIManager.put("ToggleButton.select", Color.ORANGE);
//UIManager.put ("ToggleButton.background", Color.ORANGE);
new Play(titel.getText()).setVisible(true);
}
}
}
```

Das sind einfach ein Paar Abfragen, ob genug Fragen da sind und ob die gegebenen Felder ausgefüllt wurden.


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Die Codezeilen:

```
try{
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception e){}
```

hab ich aus dem verlinkten Beitrag übernommen, bringen jedoch auch nichts!


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Nee setzt, denk ich, nur die standard LAF für das entsprechende Betriebssystem, oder so.

Macht auf jeden Fall nicht, wenn des drin ist. Aber ich vermute doch mal, dass du irgendwo eine main-Methode hast, oder?! Wenn du es da mal reinsetzt sollte das eigentlich gehen. Also ich hab bei meim testteil keinerlei Probleme damit...


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

In der Tat. Hat wunderbar funktioniert! Besten Dank für die Hilfe! 
Aber warum musste das in der Main stehen, wenn ich sonst nirgends JToggleButtons verwende?

Grüße


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Mrz 2008)

Ich vermute mal, da dass im UIManager geregelt wird und der eben das komplette Programm umfasst muss sowas auch in der """alles-umfassenden""" Main-Methode drin sein... Oder vllt besser gesagt, da die die erste Methode is die ausgeführt wird sollte man alles was das aussehen betrifft auch da reinschreiben...

Also was es wirklich ist weiß ich auch nicht. Kann nur vermuten. 

Viel spaß beim weitere programmieren


----------



## Gast (10. Mrz 2008)

Danke!


----------

